# Destiny 2: The Witch Queen Soundtrack



## dunamisstudio (Mar 14, 2022)

I've been playing through the latest content for Destiny 2. They did a great job with the soundtrack.


----------



## CT (Mar 14, 2022)

Yeah I've been enjoying it as well, even the stuff I hear dozens of times because I keep dying.


----------

